# The ultimate 'All in one' recipe from dry salts



## Basviola (4 Jun 2020)

Hallo there,

This recipe is made by a person who knows... lets just say, - a lot about aquarium plants.
I can not take the honour!

I have been dosing this recipe for a few month now, switching from tropica premium and specialised.

I must say I can not really see much difference, i might have had a iron deficiency with leaves going quite white. And with the new DIY recipe I think it have helped out.
Anyways, I still got some BBA, a few places on anubias.

However after switching for this recipe I have seen stunned growth on R. indica. I did not see that with Tropica ferts.
At the same time I introduced a few stems of R. macrananda... its growing like weed on low-medium light.

The tank is my established aquarium, running co2 and quite heavely plantet IMO.  Hard water, and no water conditioners at all.

This is the recipe:

*1000 ml water  (I use tap, boil it and ad the salts one by one)
KNO3 62,8 g
K2SO4 68,8 g
KH2PO4 9,2 g
MgSO4 108,4 g
Rexolin APN 5,6 g  (micro)

5 ml. daily per 100 liter water.*

I think the philosophy from the guy who made this recipe up is not to change as much water as we would do with EI dosing. Allso to use an substrate inriched with 8g Rexolin pr. kg of red clay in layers with peat, then sand or gravel as cap.

Anyway I have been dosing this after EI... or to describe, I have been dosing the 5 ml. daily and made a 50% water change every 7-21 days. (most of the time every 7-9 days)

Today I was about to run it through the fert calc Zeus is using/creating. But I was unsure on how to use it last time, and could not find the 1,9 version?



*If it is not to much to ask, I would be very happy if one could anwser the following quistions:*


How does this recipe "look" with the eyes of one who knows something about aquiarium fert dosing?!


Should I dose ekstra after the 50% water change?   (I have been dosing just about 10 ml after the water change until now)


If I choose to separate the micro and macro, despite the inconvenience.
Should I just make the mix without the Rexolin (micro) then dose  (5x7)/3 = 11,6 ml every other day  (3 times per week)
And the micro same concentration as in the 'all in one' recipe, and then allso 11,6 ml every other day (3 times per week)
Then no dosing on water change day??


Should I use a slightly higher dose of micro ferts because my tap water is hard  (think about 18-22 is GH we call it?)​


----------



## Basviola (4 Jun 2020)

5. If I chose to separate the dosing into micro and macro, what should I look for, to spot if it makes a difference?

Thanks!


----------



## Basviola (4 Jul 2020)

As I currently dont know how to use the available fert calculator here or rotala butterfly,... but I hope to learn  mastering the comming 1.9 fert calculator. - So I can compare this with what you guys are dosing, and make some adjustments.

Now I will try what I guess should be a kind of an EI approach, be separating the micro and macro in alternate days. But still with the above recipe as my "base"

I can not find a clear recipe for standart EI, using the salts I have.

So I stick with the "secret recipe" and very good All-In-one mix....   LOL,  I really dont like this approach of secret, or keeping valuable information for your self in a hobby like this.
Anyway, the recipe don't really work out that well for me, - Tropica premium together with Tropica specialized worked  out better. (All other parameters the same)

Anyway I will be dosing the All-in-one recipe for now, but leave out the Rexolin assuming is will then just be a macro mix.
Then on alternate days I will be dosing Rexolin as my micro mix like the following:




Zeus. said:


> If aiming for 0.5ppm Fe




That will after all result in a lot more micro to my tanks. Hope this will solve my very slow, kind of stunted growth. I see what could look like a slightly small iron deficiencies too, but not that critical where there is no doubt with all white tips.
Hope this will result in some better plants growth.


----------

